# Mehrtagestouren im Sauerland



## cane (15. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche empfehlenswerte Mehrtages Touren im Sauerland. Was kennt ihr oder könnt ihr sogar empfehlen?

Gerne kombiniere ich auch selbst empfehlenswerte Tagestouren / Overnighter. Ob ich im Hotel, der Pension oder unter dem Tarp schlafe ist egal.

Im Blick habe ich bisher die bekannten längeren Wander Routen:
- Rothaarsteig
- Sauerland Höhenflug
- Sauerland Waldroute
- Ehmsenweg
- Rennweg
- ...

Wohne im Südsauerland und bin bisher nur selbst erstellte Routen bis 400km gefahren, bin gespanbnt auf eure Tipps.

mfg
cane


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (19. April 2017)

Hallo, von der Grundidee auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache.

Selbst gefahren bin ich den Rothaarsteig komplett, den kann ich mit einer Übernachtung egal von welcher Seite aus am Rhein Weser Turm gut empfehlen. 

Was bei mir noch auf dem Programm steht ist der komplette Hermannsweg eventl. inklusive dem EggeWeg in Richtung Marsberg. 

Mit Rennweg meinst du bestimmt den Rennsteig, den bin ich innerhalb von drei Tagen also mit zwei Übernachtungen unterwegs gefahren. Topographisch ungefähr das gleiche wie der Rothaarsteig.

Sauerland Waldroute fahre ich immer nur in Tagesetappen, daraus habe ich noch keine mehr Tages Tour gemacht. Tendenziell ist aber die Sauerland Waldroute anspruchsvoller zu fahren als alle anderen Wege da hier fast ausschließlich Trails gefahren werden.

Viele Grüße, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (2. Mai 2017)

Hey,
wir überlegen auch im Sommer neben dem Rothaarsteig auch noch eine Tour zu fahren. Ist die Sauerland Waldroute wirklich mit so großem Trailanteil? Ein Stück führt hier in Arnsberg direkt vorbei und ist auch sehr schön!


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (2. Mai 2017)

Richtig, die Waldroute ist sehr Trail-lastig. Richtig geil. Aber natürlich auch recht anstrengend, ein richtiges Sägezahnprofil bei den Höhenlinien...

Ich plane gerade eine zwei Tages Tour von Warsteine nach Marsberg dort eine Übernachtung dann zurück nach Meschede.
Jeden Tag über 2000 Höhenmeter...


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (3. Mai 2017)

Sauber


----------



## Kraxler23 (4. Mai 2017)

sehr geil, bitte Termin durchgeben sobald fix +1


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (8. Mai 2017)

Die Sauerlandwaldroute geht auch im Balver Wald vorbei. Dort lässt sie aber die Highlight-Trails links liegen.


----------



## schmuel (8. Mai 2017)

Bin letztes Jahr mal ein Stück den Höhenflug gefahren, von Altena bis Affeln, dann nach Werdohl.
Lässt sich gut fahren, Trailanteil nicht sehr hoch. Der Aufstieg von Altena zum Kohlberg direkt am Anfang ist fies, danach läuft's. 

Waldroute will ich dieses Jahr auch mal machen, wsl nur den ersten Teil bis Balve.

Gesendet von meinem C1905 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollibike (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ist das Thema hier noch aktuell?
VG Olli


----------



## Punella (20. September 2018)

Hallo 
wir wollen Anfang Oktober in drei Tagen den Rothaarstieg fahren, kann einer uns Übernachtungen direkt am Weg Nach dem Rhein Weser Turm nennen.? Vorher gibt es ja viele aber danach  scheint es schwierig zu werden. 
Da wir nicht so Spät in Dillenburg ankommen wollen wegen der Rückreise evl. mit Bahn 
wäre es schön am letzten Tag nur noch so ca. 40 km zu fahren


----------



## wirme (23. September 2018)

Du kannst im Rhein Weser Turm übernachten.

http://www.hotel-schwermer.de/rhein-weser-turm

Hotel Ginsberger Heide ginge auch - 15 km hinter dem Turm:

http://www.ginsberger-heide.de

Oder in Zinse:

http://www.landhaus-zum-rothaarsteig.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutton (25. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin in diesem Sommer erst den Höhenflug im Bikepacking-Modus gefahren, um mich dann weiter zum Rennsteig und nach Hof in Bayern zu hangeln. Der Höhenflug war in zwei Tagen trotz Hitze erledigt und die Schutzhütten unterwegs bieten sehr gute gemütliche Schlafplätze für die Nacht, wo einen keiner stört. 

Danach bin ich zusammen mit einem Freund noch die Waldroute gefahren. Das war eher ernüchternd, weil zum einen die Sturmschäden vom Frühjahr noch immer nicht beseitigt waren und auch sonst die Streckenführung aus unserer Sicht eher unspektakulär war. Naja. Landschaftlich schön ist sie schon, aber der Höhenflug ist um Längen besser und bekommt meine vollste Empfehlung!

Beide Strecken sind absolut bikepackingtauglich und wenig frequentiert. 

Beste Grüße, 
Thomas.


----------



## CrossX (8. April 2019)

Mutton schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin in diesem Sommer erst den Höhenflug im Bikepacking-Modus gefahren, um mich dann weiter zum Rennsteig und nach Hof in Bayern zu hangeln. Der Höhenflug war in zwei Tagen trotz Hitze erledigt und die Schutzhütten unterwegs bieten sehr gute gemütliche Schlafplätze für die Nacht, wo einen keiner stört.
> 
> ...



Hallo, ich muss das hier noch mal aufgreifen. Was ist am Höhenflug den so viel besser? 
Plane gerade eine Mehrtagestour von Balve aus. Waldroute und Höhenflug sind also beide direkt vor der Tür.
Am ersten Tag wollte ich bis hinter die Möhne und dann im Arnsberger Wald irgendwo campen und am nächsten Tag Richtung Brilon.
Oder ggf Höhenflug, wobei da das Etappenziel Winterberg wäre. Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (9. April 2019)

Kann man denn nicht einfach mal nen Mehrtagesalternativsauerlandcross zusammenstellen, den man beidseitig fahren kann, mit so vielen Trails wie möglich, touristischen Highlights und Unzerkünften oder Schutzhütten. Das wäre doch auch mal ne Forumsleistung. Grobe Richtung könnte man ja Winterberg - Altena/Iserlohn festlegen. In Altena, Iserlohn, Lennestadt, Plettenberg, Winterberg gibt es ja schon einiges. Aber dazwischen? Einfach erst mal am Rothaarsteig entlang? Jagdhaus, Wildewiese, ... gibt es da was? Was liegt sonst so auf dem Weg?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (9. April 2019)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht einfach mal nen Mehrtagesalternativsauerlandcross zusammenstellen, den man beidseitig fahren kann, mit so vielen Trails wie möglich, touristischen Highlights und Unzerkünften oder Schutzhütten. Das wäre doch auch mal ne Forumsleistung. Grobe Richtung könnte man ja Winterberg - Altena/Iserlohn festlegen. In Altena, Iserlohn, Lennestadt, Plettenberg, Winterberg gibt es ja schon einiges. Aber dazwischen? Einfach erst mal am Rothaarsteig entlang? Jagdhaus, Wildewiese, ... gibt es da was? Was liegt sonst so auf dem Weg?



Habe mal vor 2 Jahren eine Gruppe geguidet, inkl. Gepäcktransfer, Übernachtungen, etc. organisiert, Start Höhenflug Balve, dann über Meschede nach Warstein auf die Waldroute, weiter über die Waldroute bis Marsberg, weiter Waldroute vorbei am Diemelsee bis Willingen, dann über den Langenberg hoch auf den Rothaarsteig bis Winterberg auf den Asten, dort trifft der Steig wieder auf den Höhenflug und dann wieder zurück. Das war schon ne Tour.... Aber nicht immer nur 100% über die Wanderwege sondern diese als Richtung angenommen, alle Highlights und tollen Trails nebenbei mitgenommen...


----------



## CrossX (9. April 2019)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Habe mal vor 2 Jahren eine Gruppe geguidet, inkl. Gepäcktransfer, Übernachtungen, etc. organisiert, Start Höhenflug Balve, dann über Meschede nach Warstein auf die Waldroute, weiter über die Waldroute bis Marsberg, weiter Waldroute vorbei am Diemelsee bis Willingen, dann über den Langenberg hoch auf den Rothaarsteig bis Winterberg auf den Asten, dort trifft der Steig wieder auf den Höhenflug und dann wieder zurück. Das war schon ne Tour.... Aber nicht immer nur 100% über die Wanderwege sondern diese als Richtung angenommen, alle Highlights und tollen Trails nebenbei mitgenommen...



Hast du die Tourdaten noch? Will über Ostern ein paar Tage los und das ist in etwa die Strecke, die ich mir auch ausgeguckt habe. 
Genaue GPS Daten wären natürlich super


----------



## Merrakon (28. April 2019)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Hallo, von der Grundidee auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache.
> ...
> 
> Mit Rennweg meinst du bestimmt den Rennsteig, den bin ich innerhalb von drei Tagen also mit zwei Übernachtungen unterwegs gefahren. Topographisch ungefähr das gleiche wie der Rothaarsteig.
> ...




Es gibt den Rennweg - X26 -  von Lüdenscheid bis Paderborn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merrakon (28. April 2019)

Wie im anderen Thread breits geschrieben 





Merrakon schrieb:


> Du suchst MTB Touren, woll?
> weil:
> https://www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de/
> ziemich cooles Teil wenn es um Radresn in NRW geht.
> ...



Du suchst MTB Touren, woll?
weil:
https://www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de/
ziemich cooles Teil wenn es um Radresn in NRW geht.
http://www.wanderroutenplaner.nrw.de/
was man Wandern kann, kann man auch in der Regel befahren, nicht immer gut aber oft machbar
https://sgv.de/hauptwanderwege.html
meine persönliche To-Do-Liste - erst zu Fuss und wenns passt später mal mitm Radl
https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar-sauerland/de/touren/#cat=Wanderung&zc=10,7.96371,51.3289
Das Sauerland wie singt und lacht


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Einige werden es schon in der Bike gelesen haben.
Stefan Loibl, geht auf seiner 2 Runde Deutschland-Trail, diesmal von West nach Ost.  Er kommt zwangsläufig durchs Sauerland und sucht die schönsten Singeltrails.

https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland.html

Bestimmt können wir dabei mit gpx Daten helfen!
Und auch direkt mitfahren. Einige Wege sind derzeit noch ziemlich kaputt vom Rücken.

Ich würde einen neuen Thread eröffnen. 

Ich bin derzeit noch angeschlagen vom einer OP, hoffe aber fit zu sein, oder leihe mir ein E-bike... 

Ich kenne mich in und um Arnsberg gut aus und habe als Anfang habe ich Grob an den:

XR Ruhrhöhenweg 
O Plackweg Bochstall nach Hirschberg
X8 Jägerpfad
< Lörmeckepfad/Emsenweg
□ Steinmännchenweg Wenigloh nach Arnsberg
X1 Wichlerhöhe nach Arnsberg

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Neheim, sind die 8 Schätze noch fahrbar?

Wäre schön wenn wir gemeinsam helfen können!


----------



## Merrakon (8. Mai 2019)

Ist der Kohlmeiler Trail in Hirschberg fahrbar.
alternativ gibts noch ein paar Wege, die jetzt Teil der Waldroute geworden sind.


----------



## Tristero (27. Februar 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss das hier noch mal aufgreifen. Was ist am Höhenflug den so viel besser?
> Plane gerade eine Mehrtagestour von Balve aus. Waldroute und Höhenflug sind also beide direkt vor der Tür.
> Am ersten Tag wollte ich bis hinter die Möhne und dann im Arnsberger Wald irgendwo campen und am nächsten Tag Richtung Brilon.
> Oder ggf Höhenflug, wobei da das Etappenziel Winterberg wäre. Was würdest du empfehlen?


Das würde ich auch gerne noch einmal aufgreifen... 

Weiß einer was Näheres zu den Höhenmetern zu sagen? Habe Angaben zwischen 4700 und 10000hm gefunden.


----------



## CrossX (27. Februar 2021)

Kommt drauf an wo du her willst. 2019 bin ich von Balve bis Winterberg, hauptsächlich Sauerland Höhenflug gefahren, das waren etwa 2600Hm.


----------

